
Great Startup Schools? - Prrometheus

======
dawie
Rule number 1 - Start - Experience is the best teacher

------
Prrometheus
In preparation for a career as a startup founder, Im looking at grad schools
right now for several reasons:

1) Sharpen my skills 2) Meet like-minded people 3) Learn cool things

Obviously, number 1 is Stanford, the home of Google. And number 2 is MIT. Does
anybody have good recommendations for numbers 3, 4, and 5?

~~~
npk
Hmm, this is an interesting take on graduate school. I'm not convinced that
graduate school is the only or best way to accomplish your goals. Why not move
out to CA and join a startup?

Assuming you mean a PhD, I'll give you the following advice: If you really
don't _love_ what you're doing, graduate school hurts. Personally, it would
have been hard for me to come into a program, thinking that I was going it to
start a startup and not do research for the rest of my life.

A masters will certainly help your career within bigger companies, but do
startups care? Does one or two more years of courses really teach you
anything? I'm inclined to say no.

Finally, you realize your question is kind of absurd? If you mean a PhD, you
should think about what excites you, figure out what labs are doing what you
are interested in, and go work for those labs. The school is secondary. I'm
sure you'll find good labs at stanford, mit, cmu, caltech and berkeley.

